# How do you match your breeding stock? Plus new free Embark dog dna user tools.



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm going to check it out. I admit to initial skepticism because the "tailored" product recommendations sound more like marketing than science.

ETA: nothing there yet.


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

IMO, it would be a lot better if the stud owners could share the results with the owner of the female, because if you only have females (like us) then it is useless. I can see how it would help some breeders, but they usually do their own research and decide based on temperament, OFA results, conformation, etc. That is my take on it, but maybe some breeders will chime in.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Yeah it would be nice if they made that feature a bit more accessible. Something like matchmaker does that they mentioned in comparison. I would imagine with any reputable pairing though with today's technology something is used. I would guess all stipulated in a breeder contract stud service contract. I was just curious as to how they avoided dogs that wouldn't be a good match due to carrying same variants in DNA. Such as carrying a variant in DNA that with a copy from both parents would cause a given illness. I'm guessing prior to DNA screening like this or Matchmaker it all came down to pedigree with records of no history of illness development? Prior to DNA testing and the internet the Integrity of the registry wasn't what it is now. I was a bit shocked to see a DNA marker and test offered from the AKC. I didn't even know the AKC did that until I seen it on my dog's pedigree.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Going backwards, the AKC DNA "testing" is:
(emphasis theirs)
for purebred AKC registerable breeds only. AKC DNA Profiling is for parentage verification and genetic identity purposes only and *does not* take the place of AKC registration requirements.

AKC DNA testing *DOES NOT* determine the following:

breed of the dog or whether the dog is purebred
genetic health
conformation
performance ability
coat color
DNA Test Kits (akc.org)
AKC's DNA Profile Program — Get More Information
DNA And The AKC – American Kennel Club

-----

Prior to the availability of DNA testing for any purpose, yes, the breeders had to know their lines (still do) - the health history, the relatedness percentages, colors found thru the line, all that was "visible" knowledge and the results of prior pairings. Records were kept, notes compared, and breeding pairs chosen on best available info for best results.

Information was kept in record books, then in online databases, all voluntary info, but the info was supposed to be correct to the best of their knowledge.

The online databases all seem to be in decline but I can't imagine conscientious breeders that wouldn't do the recommended and above testing then share and compare before selecting pairs to breed.

Here's one active example:
Standard Poodle Database

Legacy database:
Poodle Health Registry Database Information (phrdatabase.org)

It's not completely realistic to rule out pairing dogs with less than excellent health results due to the limited gene pools of most purebred dogs. Concessions may be made in one area to remove or strengthen another, and then breed back up to the preferred result before the concession. This does require knowing the family history as far back as possible which takes me back again to the breeder.

Not all health issues are yet identified at the genetic level and some may never be.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Right a marker test to ensure the Integrity of the pedigree and records. That was my understanding of the akc dna test also. I've read prior to that AKC DNA test people would forge pedigrees. Assigning dogs that were not even of that line to it. I wonder if they will implement DNA health testing type eventually? It would definitely make pairing much easier I would imagine. Not to mention give much more insight into a pedigree and past events that needed bred out. It's all very interesting to me seems to be contributing to identifying more variants each day. I bet one day they'll have an app for it🙂.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I would't expect the AKC to do anything on those lines. Other countries, other registries may now or possibly will but the AKC doesn't make those decisions.
That's in the hands of the parent breed clubs, so the Poodle Club of America would be the one to decide.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Yeah that's right I forgot they leave it up to the parent club under the breeder of merit program. I wonder how many parent clubs may go that route? Who knows maybe a whole new registry will be formed. With DNA that goes far beyond markers only including full dna profiles. If just for the sake of streamlining the whole process.


----------

